# New Rod Dryer!!



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey all made a home rod dryer today. My sons power wheel after six years kicked the bucket today after one of the motors froze up. So my son and I took it apart just goofing around and noticed that the gears in the drive train are nice and slim and the motors are small like the ones I used in rc cars. I have a bunch of old power adapters that have no use and found on that only puts out 2.v. So my Son and I went to work on fabricating a stand for it. The gear box itself has a hub the goes to the wheel that fits rods perfectly and for smaller diameter rods and tips all I used is .5 inch waterline insolation. Works great. Still waiting on the rod finish to finish the now 6 rods I have sitting in the corner by my chair, but with this motor it turns at 14 rpm. I think that will be slow enough for a good finish what do you all think I will have pics tomarow I got it sitting in a box right now cut to the right fit. I have now got a complete rod wrapper built for free and will look nice once I paint it all.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

post up some pics....


----------

